# Lichtschwert-Effekt mit keying



## DDDworker (12. Juli 2005)

Hi!
Ich hatte keine lust mehr meine Lichtschwert-Klinge frame by frame auszurichten, und habe einen anderen weg gesucht den Lichtschwert-effekt zu realisieren, ohne lästiges, stundenlanges ausrichten...
Ich habe ein Video genommen, und dann die Lichtschwert-klinge mit 3 Color-keys ausgeblendet, und darunter eine weiße Fläche gesetzt, womit die klinge dann weiß erschien, um das schwert zum glühen zu bringen habe ich jeweils bei den color-keys die "weichen kanten" variiert.
Jetzt meine Frage: Lichtschwerter sind nicht weiß, sondern innen weiß, und außen brau/grün/rot....  wie kann ich das erreichen wo meine Fläche doch nur weiß ist?
Hoffe jemand hat mein Problem verstanden....  
Hier das vorher-nachher video, aber halt mit nur weißem lichtschwert...: 
http://www.martin-lapp.de/Film_0004.wmv


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Juli 2005)

Was soll das für ein wmv sein ?


----------



## DDDworker (12. Juli 2005)

Das ist das Video?! :suspekt:


----------



## meta_grafix (13. Juli 2005)

Sorry,

ich habe da wohl ein kleines Codec-Problem.

Gruß


----------



## polypeptid (21. Juli 2005)

Hi,
weiß leider nicht ob ich Dir helfen kann, da ich eher in Photoshop zuhause bin, aber ich kanns ja mal versuchen.
Also, weiß ich nicht ob sich sowas machen lässt, aber, wenn Du aus den Color-Keys eine Maske erstellen könntest wäre die Sache relativ leicht erledigt... glaub ich 
Dann müsstest Du lediglich die Maske des ersten Colorkey mit den härtesten Kanten über eine Weiße Ebene(bzw. Videospur) legen und die Masken der Colorkeys mit den weicheren Kanten über eine/mehrere farbige Ebenen(blau/grün/rot//   oder ein bisschen mit den Ebenenmodi rumspielen-> evtl. Color) die sich unterhalb der "weißen" Maske/Ebene befinden.
Hab leider erst nen kurzen Blick auf AE geworfen, aber ich denke gerade mit den Ebenenmodi lässt sich da so einiges anstellen, was Du für Deine Zwecke gebrauchen könntest.

Hoffentlich lieg ich nich gnadenlos daneben, mit dem was ich gerade erzählt hab, aber dann bin ich auch für jede Erklärung dankbar!

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## salatba (27. April 2008)

Es kommt natürlich auf das Programm an, mit dem Mann die weiße Fläche erstellt hat. Man könnte das unbearbeite und das bearbeitete Video durch den Überlagerungsmodus "Differenz/Unterschied" so bearbeiten, dass man die weiße Fläche herausgeschlüsselt hat.
Dann später die herrausgeschlüsselte weiße Fläche unscharf machen, und dann per Farbbalance/Graduation den Glow des Lichtschwerts erstellen.

PS: Wie stellt man hier nochmal Avatare rein ^^.


----------

